# Elena gets her own korean type cut! *pic heavy*



## bellaratamaltese

My little wild child, Elena is a new champion (now she is Ch. Bellarata's Prophecy Girl) and she just had her last show this weekend and today, I did what I had promised her all year I would do - give her a haircut so she can play to her hearts content!

Elena had a bit of a rough start, losing most of her coat from hypoglycemia so her coat had to be regrown











Elena at about 4 months old - not looking so good, LOL!










Just after getting her last point and becoming a CHAMPION!!














And....

Today





































































ETA - all pics are UNEDITED. Two of the full body shot pics I did a screen layer on to lighten them up but nothing else was done except cropping. The haircut needs some work but OMG she looks sooo cute!!! I can't stop kissing her!!! Elena is out of Lois and Andrew (Ch. Bellarata's I Want to Believe and GCH Million Dollar Question of Marquess) and is Obi's litter sister. Such an awesome litter that was!


----------



## Critterkrazy

Stacy she looks amazing. You did a great job on the haircut. Elena has such a pretty face and the shorter muzzle hair is very flattering on her.


----------



## The A Team

Wow!!...that's all I can say!! Elena looks fabulous! I love the cut!! :aktion033:

How many champions have you produced now Stacy?


----------



## hoaloha

OMG OMG OMG!!! She looks Soooooooo adorable!!!! She totally fits her new 'do!!! The pink sweater makes her look like a doll . Love it! I think she could even pull off an even shorter, rounded face. You did Such a great job on the cut- cant stop smiling like a dork looking at the pics . Post more pics- LOL!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Critterkrazy said:


> Stacy she looks amazing. You did a great job on the haircut. Elena has such a pretty face and the shorter muzzle hair is very flattering on her.


Oh thank you Kim! Honestly, it's not even so much it's a great haircut (because it's not, I need some major work at my haircutting skills!) it's more that Elena has a really cutesy type of face that it would be hard to make her look NOT cute.


----------



## Curious_Ein

Wow!!!!! She is absolutely amazing- before AND after......and I LOVE the haircut!!!!! I don't know what else to say... WOW...


.... WOW...... 

Def ditto about her facial features. I do not see how she can NOT look cute in ANY type of cut. PERIOD!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

hoaloha said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!! She looks Soooooooo adorable!!!! She totally fits her new 'do!!! The pink sweater makes her look like a doll . Love it! I think she could even pull off an even shorter, rounded face. You did Such a great job on the cut- cant stop smiling like a dork looking at the pics . Post more pics- LOL!


I will work on her face - i have a really hard time with scissoring. I would say 95% of this cut was done with the 7f blade, even the face/chin hair. 

Elena already looks like a trainwreck - she has been bulldozing all over my bed for the past half hour  Good thing I'm not worried about her topknot hair anymore!



The A Team said:


> Wow!!...that's all I can say!! Elena looks fabulous! I love the cut!! :aktion033:
> 
> How many champions have you produced now Stacy?


Oh thank you Pat! Elena is loving her new haircut!!! Although I had to already take the sweater off - she was becoming dangerous trying to get it off and flinging herself everywhere 

Elena is my third champion I've bred myself (Lois, Emma and Elena). Hopefully more will be coming soon!


----------



## babycake7

She looks totally fabulous!!! Like a rock star fashionista! You did a wonderful job! Stunning!


----------



## Snowbody

:wub::wub::wub:Oh Stacy, I love that cut on Elena. She looks so perfect in it and just kind of sassy. It really shows off her eyes and facial features. I think you did a great job. That indeed was some litter. :chili::chili:


----------



## Sylie

Oh beautiful Elena just makes my heart flutter.:tender:

Stacy, you did a great job on the haircut. I would imagine that you will be to refining it over the next couple of days. She looks like an adorable pampered pet with her pretty pink sweater. :wub:


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl

Beautiful :wub: you did a great job!


----------



## TLR

Wow, what an adorable cut on a oh so adorable champion!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Stacy, that is absolutely gorgeous!! She looks great!!


----------



## eiksaa

OMG she looks adorable. ADORABLE!! You're so good at this (well, I'm not really surprised). 

She's adorable. This is going in my 'Awesome haircut reference' folder.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvsmalts

So pretty!


----------



## eiksaa

Stacy, my favorite thing about this is the gorgeous ears. Can I ask if the long hair is just the ears or some more hair around it too?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom

Wow! I am not normally a fan of Korean cuts, but Elena looks fabulous!


----------



## jenniferhope423

She is so darn cute! I love her new cut


----------



## Furbabies mom

Wow!! She looks so beautiful!! !! Do dogs look classy?? If they do, that is how I'd describe her!!!Great job!!


----------



## Grace'sMom

She looks so beautiful 

Such a pretty girl


----------



## bellaratamaltese

babycake7 said:


> She looks totally fabulous!!! Like a rock star fashionista! You did a wonderful job! Stunning!


Thank you 



Snowbody said:


> :wub::wub::wub:Oh Stacy, I love that cut on Elena. She looks so perfect in it and just kind of sassy. It really shows off her eyes and facial features. I think you did a great job. That indeed was some litter. :chili::chili:


Elena really has the type of face for this cut so it was easy to do!! She is a sassy little brat. Tyler would either love her or fear her :w00t:


Sylie said:


> Oh beautiful Elena just makes my heart flutter.:tender:
> 
> Stacy, you did a great job on the haircut. I would imagine that you will be to refining it over the next couple of days. She looks like an adorable pampered pet with her pretty pink sweater. :wub:


Elena is already a great pet! I think Marina is stealing her though, I think she will be her little purse friend when we travel.



LuvMalteseGirl said:


> Beautiful :wub: you did a great job!





TLR said:


> Wow, what an adorable cut on a oh so adorable champion!!!


Thank you!!! Soo happy to get her finished!



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Stacy, that is absolutely gorgeous!! She looks great!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

eiksaa said:


> OMG she looks adorable. ADORABLE!! You're so good at this (well, I'm not really surprised).
> 
> She's adorable. This is going in my 'Awesome haircut reference' folder.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


 



luvsmalts said:


> So pretty!


Thank you!!



eiksaa said:


> Stacy, my favorite thing about this is the gorgeous ears. Can I ask if the long hair is just the ears or some more hair around it too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


the long hair is just her ears and the 'designated' topknot hair. I banded what I wanted to save and then just used the clippers with the 7f blade



















And this is right before I took the clippers to her, right after her bath and blow dry. I will take a pic of the back of her head, which DEFINITELY needs to be cleaned up a bit! It is a lot of work taking all that hair off, LOL



Ladysmom said:


> Wow! I am not normally a fan of Korean cuts, but Elena looks fabulous!


Honestly, I don't always love the cuts but I knew it would look good on Elena because she has a short muzzle and a cutesy type of face that could pull it off so I've been looking forward to cutting her for months now! I definitely didn't try to breed this short of a muzzle (because mom has a longer muzzle and dad isn't too short himself) but I do love Elena's face, mostly because she is always so dang happy and smiling all the time! And she looks like a bug 



jenniferhope423 said:


> She is so darn cute! I love her new cut


Aww thanks!! I can't stop kissing her, she looks so stinking cute! 



Furbabies mom said:


> Wow!! She looks so beautiful!! !! Do dogs look classy?? If they do, that is how I'd describe her!!!Great job!!


Well, you should see her now. Her topknot has been bulldozed 



Grace'sMom said:


> She looks so beautiful
> 
> Such a pretty girl


thank you!!


----------



## Mia's Grammy

She [email protected]@ks FANTASTIC!!!! :chili:


----------



## <3Mia

So adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison

I saw her on FB, gorgeous...it really brings out her eyes! Isn't it amazing how small they look clipped!
Mine we so happy to be clipped they ran and jumped like maniacs.Free of all that fur.They were especialy appreciative at bath time, takes no time at all for bathies and grooming and they loooove that!


----------



## eiksaa

Thanks for posting the pics. Maybe someday I'll try my hand at grooming Gustave. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven

Elena is really beautiful Stacy :heart: you did a great job.  I just cut Lolas like that too, but then yesterday I trimmed her ears up more. I think she looks younger that way.


----------



## .13124

Elena looks adorable! What a happy girl :wub: Love the new cut, and that sweater looks so cute on her.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

BellaNotte said:


> Elena looks adorable! What a happy girl :wub: Love the new cut, and that sweater looks so cute on her.


Thank you! The sweater was a last minute addition - I didn't even know I had it. It's definitely her color! 



silverhaven said:


> Elena is really beautiful Stacy :heart: you did a great job.  I just cut Lolas like that too, but then yesterday I trimmed her ears up more. I think she looks younger that way.


I'll probably wind up trimming the ears up if they get matted but it's easy to leave them long when you cut from a full show coat. I bet Lola looks adorable - you need to post more pics of your two!!!



eiksaa said:


> Thanks for posting the pics. Maybe someday I'll try my hand at grooming Gustave.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Honestly, it is easier to take them to a groomer  Esp if you find a good one. It is just hard for me to justify to my hubby taking them to the groomer when I have a $450 stand dryer and am always spending money on grooming items :innocent: 



michellerobison said:


> I saw her on FB, gorgeous...it really brings out her eyes! Isn't it amazing how small they look clipped!
> Mine we so happy to be clipped they ran and jumped like maniacs.Free of all that fur.They were especialy appreciative at bath time, takes no time at all for bathies and grooming and they loooove that!


Oh she is already loving it and so am I. She has a very correct silk coat but it's thin and on the fragile side so I had to watch it while she was trying to get finished and not let her play too rough. Now she's a bulldozing beast and I love that she is able to have so much freedom now! 



<3Mia said:


> So adorable!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!!



Mia's Grammy said:


> She [email protected]@ks FANTASTIC!!!! :chili:


Thank you so much!


----------



## pammy4501

This cinches it. Next time we are together, you are doing this to Truffles. I really like the face. Truff's ears are really long, and I think this would be so cute on her! (and then I'll buy dinner!)


----------



## bellaratamaltese

pammy4501 said:


> This cinches it. Next time we are together, you are doing this to Truffles. I really like the face. Truff's ears are really long, and I think this would be so cute on her! (and then I'll buy dinner!)


OMG Truffles would rock this look too. I'll bring the clippers and maybe Marisa can do the finishing scissor work because I am not good at that part!

Elena looks ever smaller now - and she looks even more bug-like. I just adore her!


----------



## hoaloha

bellaratamaltese said:


> OMG Truffles would rock this look too. I'll bring the clippers and maybe Marisa can do the finishing scissor work because I am not good at that part!
> 
> Elena looks ever smaller now - and she looks even more bug-like. I just adore her!


Totally agree! :thumbsup: I think I use the scissors more than my clippers! Let's do it :aktion033:

Gotta love the bug :wub: I even had to show my husband the pics of Elena-- he's like 'okay okay...cute" hahaha~!


----------



## Dominic

I'm in love with her. I keep imagine her running and the ears flying away like a shampoo commercial lol. Please give her some kisses from us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss

Stacy, you did a very good job! I agree w/that little face it would be difficult not to be super cute! But then look from where she came!
I am glad you left her top-knot---it really works for her. 
One thing that bothers me about the Korean cut is the body----I don't like the stripped/naked look that I see on so many. I like a bit more fuzz on the body & it looks like you have left some?


----------



## pippersmom

Oh my goodness, she looks like such a perfect little lady! Maltese definitely have the cutest faces in the whole world!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2

I love Elena's cut. Elena and Obi really do have the cutest faces. I'm leaving Cassie in coat till after Nationals, and then chop, chop for her. I really want to cut her myself, but this would be my first time doing a full cut. I'll bring some clippers and maybe if we have some spare time at Nationals, you can give me some pointers. Cassie hates her long hair, well specifically her topknot so I'm finally going to give her some peace.


----------



## Maisie and Me

You are right!!!!!!! Elena and Obi were one awesome litter. I adore their faces:wub::wub:. and love the sounds of Elena's spunk. Maisie is a spunky girl and I find them so much fun:thumbsup:.!


----------



## pammy4501

The Bug is ADORABLE!!! And I love the long ears and top knot. That's what I like about Truffles current cut. But the face is better on Elena.


----------



## maltese manica

awesome job!!!!! looks like a model for a clothing line


----------



## bellaratamaltese

edelweiss said:


> Stacy, you did a very good job! I agree w/that little face it would be difficult not to be super cute! But then look from where she came!
> I am glad you left her top-knot---it really works for her.
> One thing that bothers me about the Korean cut is the body----I don't like the stripped/naked look that I see on so many. I like a bit more fuzz on the body & it looks like you have left some?


I used a 7f blade which takes them pretty short but not scalped. I don't like that super super naked look! 

The relief I feel though not having to break up Elena's play sessions is amazing, she is having so much fun and I'm having fun just watching her!



Dominic said:


> I'm in love with her. I keep imagine her running and the ears flying away like a shampoo commercial lol. Please give her some kisses from us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I will! And I will try to get some action shots of her where she has her usual huge smile on her face. She was still a little 'are we done YET???' in these photos



revakb2 said:


> I love Elena's cut. Elena and Obi really do have the cutest faces. I'm leaving Cassie in coat till after Nationals, and then chop, chop for her. I really want to cut her myself, but this would be my first time doing a full cut. I'll bring some clippers and maybe if we have some spare time at Nationals, you can give me some pointers. Cassie hates her long hair, well specifically her topknot so I'm finally going to give her some peace.


Oh definitely! Elena didn't really mind the grooming but her coat was so thin, I had to be super careful with it so she had serious limitations on her play, which now she is making up for! 

We can play at Nationals!



pippersmom said:


> Oh my goodness, she looks like such a perfect little lady! Maltese definitely have the cutest faces in the whole world!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


Thank you! Of course, 5 minutes after these photos, her topknot was destroyed and she was a mess but she was a cute hot mess 



Maisie and Me said:


> You are right!!!!!!! Elena and Obi were one awesome litter. I adore their faces:wub::wub:. and love the sounds of Elena's spunk. Maisie is a spunky girl and I find them so much fun:thumbsup:.!


Definitely a nice litter. Obi and Elena are two opposite temperaments, Obi is/was always more laid back and Elena is a busy busy busy girl but I'll take either one! 



pammy4501 said:


> The Bug is ADORABLE!!! And I love the long ears and top knot. That's what I like about Truffles current cut. But the face is better on Elena.


Truffles will rock this cut and then she will be so cute, you won't be able to stand it and you won't be able to stop kissing her. And then you will take her out and she will create a mob scene :thumbsup: 



maltese manica said:


> awesome job!!!!! looks like a model for a clothing line


Yes, modeling the sweater of unknown origin  I wish I knew where it came from. i don't think it's ever been worn because my other girls are bigger than Elena so it would not have fit them. I've feeling compelled to dress her up and take even more pics, LOL. I don't usually dress my dogs but she's asking for it


----------



## socalyte

I love how you cut Cozette and Pippa's sister-to-be LOL. Seriously, she is so adorable! I showed my hubby and he went, oh good thing she is not up for adoption or we'd be in trouble-- I just grinned at him and chuckled.


----------



## pammy4501

bellaratamaltese said:


> Truffles will rock this cut and then she will be so cute, you won't be able to stand it and *you won't be able to stop kissing her.* And then you will take her out and she will create a mob scene :thumbsup:


I already make out with her on a regular basis. The DH thinks I have lost it already.


----------



## Summergirl73

Oh she is stunning!!! I have never particularly liked the Korean cut but you just totally changed my mind. She looks fabulous!


----------



## LuvMyBoys

pammy4501 said:


> I already make out with her on a regular basis. The DH thinks I have lost it already.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I've heard that before too, in the morning Carl will roll over and ask us to go get our own room because of all the kissing going on.

I am in love with Elena's little face - what a cutie. You did a great job Stacy. She's the real spunky one, right? I bet she is loving the freedom of running around full blast now.


----------



## Emmayui

Pink sweater looks perfect with new hair cut!
Why is it called Korean cut? I'm from Korea, and just curious


----------



## hoaloha

Emmayui said:


> Pink sweater looks perfect with new hair cut!
> Why is it called Korean cut? I'm from Korea, and just curious


I think the short body and neck with rounded face and longer ears has been highly popularized by Korean maltese groomers and Korean pet clothing ads. I'm not sure if the style originated in Korea but its a popular cute style. It makes the dogs look kinda human, IMO. It's just easier to just say "Korean cut" as well . 

I'm Korean too btw!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

hoaloha said:


> I think the short body and neck with rounded face and longer ears has been highly popularized by Korean maltese groomers and Korean pet clothing ads. I'm not sure if the style originated in Korea but its a popular cute style. It makes the dogs look kinda human, IMO. It's just easier to just say "Korean cut" as well .
> 
> I'm Korean too btw!


Yep, that is why I said 'korean type' haircut.

This is absolutely NOT MY PICTURE but I have found this pic adorable. Will have to play around with the ears and sculpting the muzzle hair more!


----------



## joyomom

She just as adorable as can be - love her face !!!
Elena looks beautiful in that pink sweater -pretty in pink:wub::wub:


----------



## socalyte

The only thing about that picture of the Korean cut I don't like is that it makes the dog look like her eyes are too far to the side of her head! Otherwise it's pretty cute, but I like the way you have Elena's now better.


----------



## J Smith

Wow! That's an amazing cut! Now I really want a female Maltese... if I had that done to Blizzard, EVERYONE would call him a she!  Not that people still don't tell me how cute "she" is....


----------



## Fluffdoll

She is SUCH a doll!! Love her before & after!!!


----------



## Emmayui

hoaloha said:


> I think the short body and neck with rounded face and longer ears has been highly popularized by Korean maltese groomers and Korean pet clothing ads. I'm not sure if the style originated in Korea but its a popular cute style. It makes the dogs look kinda human, IMO. It's just easier to just say "Korean cut" as well .
> 
> I'm Korean too btw!


So nice to meet you here  your Obi's so adorable!!

Maybe because I became dog owner since I got here in US, I was never familiar with Korean cut. I can't wait to visit my folks back in Korea and go shopping for my Elly. :chili:


----------



## aprilb

She's adorable!:wub: I love her long ears..my Lily is cut in a similar fashion but her ears are not as long...


----------



## bellaratamaltese

J Smith said:


> Wow! That's an amazing cut! Now I really want a female Maltese... if I had that done to Blizzard, EVERYONE would call him a she!  Not that people still don't tell me how cute "she" is....


Honestly I have Elena's dad in a similar cut and he doesn't look too girly. People just automatically assume all maltese are girls because they are 'pretty'


----------

